# Car hire in Alicante



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

A friend of mine and his family are going to Alicante in August (chose the busiest time of the year lol) and want to know the best and cheapest car hire company??

Jo xxx


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The company that we used were excellent, they picked us up from the airport, drove us to the villa and then dropped us back off at the airport when we left although they can meet you there or whatever you want really.
Excellent service, great car and nice people. They are an expanding family company from what the lady was saying.

Their website doesn't say a lot though and I can't comment on whether they are the cheapest but I'd be happy to use them and recommend them.
I wont link it but google finerentacar. com 

Also from many reports steer clear of goldcar, there were enough poor reviews about them to keep us from using them.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Last year when my brother visited, he rented a car from *Drivalia*. He seemed very pleased with them.

They have a shuttle bus at the airport that takes you to their depot in Torrellano where you pick up the car.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

How did they go Jo?

As it turns out we are looking for a car for later in the month and while I would still recommend the company above they don't have any 6-7 seater cars available for when we need it.

What we are ideally after is a company that will drop the car off at our place and pick it up again from home at the end of the week, does anybody know of a company that will do this in the Alicante area?

While I'm at it was it the difference between a 5+2 and a 7 seater?
Could you get much luggage in the back of a 5+2?


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Just done it at Alicante airport. I don't have a credit card but a visa debit card was fine with Record.Ford fiesta,21 days,full tank and 21days insurance ( a must for a debit card), 286 euros.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> A friend of mine and his family are going to Alicante in August (chose the busiest time of the year lol) and want to know the best and cheapest car hire company??
> 
> Jo xxx


After numerous comparisons I ended up using doyouspain. Last I looked for a Fiesta was about £33 for a week all included


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

I'll store that for next time
Thanks


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

All I'll say is watch out for the full to empty fuel policy they all seem to be adopting.

The rate seems cheap at the first quote, but then you are charged for a full tank of fuel at airpoprt filling station rates and an admin charge for the time of their staff going to fill the car !! You are then expected to return it empty - like gambling do you ??

The headline rate of a full to full quote can be twice as much or more of a full to empty, but it won't end up like it


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

VEDShappy said:


> All I'll say is watch out for the full to empty fuel policy they all seem to be adopting.
> 
> The rate seems cheap at the first quote, but then you are charged for a full tank of fuel at airpoprt filling station rates and an admin charge for the time of their staff going to fill the car !! You are then expected to return it empty - like gambling do you ??
> 
> The headline rate of a full to full quote can be twice as much or more of a full to empty, but it won't end up like it


Never been my experience, but I guess they all adopt their own rules


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything about victoria cars or open car?
I can only find a few old reviews about the first one.

Both offer home delivery which is what we need.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> Has anyone heard anything about victoria cars or open car?
> I can only find a few old reviews about the first one.
> 
> Both offer home delivery which is what we need.



I used Victoria Cars when we first came to Spain in Valencia and (iirc) Alicante. No different to any other car hire company tbh, but not always the cheapest by any means.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think I'll contact both and see what happens, VC actually do seem to be cheaper but they also have varying prices for the same car package. 
First one to get back to me saying a car is available wins.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> I think I'll contact both and see what happens, VC actually do seem to be cheaper but they also have varying prices for the same car package.
> First one to get back to me saying a car is available wins.


Well ... as I said earlier ... doyouspain!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I've checked them but they don't do delivery/pick up of cars, otherwise we will have to catch a cab to a rental office.
By the looks of things that's what we'll end up having to do.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry Pazcat, I'm obviously misunderstanding you.
I thought you were talking about car rental from Alicante Airport when you asked about Victoria. The rentals are on the airport for most of them


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That's alright, on a touristy site they said victoriacars will do delivery but I contacted them and they will only do airport pick ups.

The only two I have found who will do it don't have the cars, there is a 3rd but I'm not paying twice the price.
Oh well... we'll just change our plans to getting dropped off in cab.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Just looked out my papers from 1st week in September.

Record booked via DoYouSpain. 7 days Citroen C2 or Similar (ended up with a Vauxhall Corsa)

Initial quote $70.99
Final price $ 140.70

Internet shows the Corsa as having a fuel tank size of 45 litres. So if the car was literally empty before they refuelled it, the petrol was charged at $1.57 per litre - that ain't cheap! Obviously the previous hirer left some fuel in it, meaning that the price per litre charged to me was even more.

Of course I would have had to buy the fuel anyway, but not at that price.

As I said, be aware that what you are quoted might not be what you will pay and don't even get me started on insurances and excesses !!!!!!!


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

They are al crooks !!
if they were honest they would state actual costs with out the need to work all the bleep bleep out, you don't go in your supermarket and get a PRICE with loads of extras on when you reach the till !!!


----------

